# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة القارئ راغب مصطفى غلوش

## محمد طه شعبان

توفي اليوم القارئ راغب مصطفى غلوش.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

رحمه الله

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله تعالى .

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

وكذلك الشيخ المقرئ سيد متولي رحمه الله .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> وكذلك الشيخ المقرئ سيد متولي رحمه الله .


رحمه الله.

----------


## أم أروى المكية

رحم الله الجميع

----------

